# Saskia's journal



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Haha, love the pic ! Subbing to see how you go


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

He looks like a cutie! Can't wait to see what you two do together.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

